# Any good kenyan beans around at the moment?



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm really in the mood for a classic, blackcurranty (sl28?) Kenyan coffee. Can anyone reccommend me one?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Me too. Haven't had anything for a while.

Has Bean were blogging about this year's Kenyans, so hopefully something will arrive soon. And yes, I want that strong black currant taste!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

A while ago I had what I think was the Kenyan in this list - http://www.caravanonexmouth.co.uk/roastery/coffees

It wasn't actually at Caravan but I know they sell their beans in the two cafes. Remembered it being pretty blackcurranty.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm intrigued. Which other roasters sell it?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had Caravan's current Kenyans, and too be honest, they aren't hugely fruity. Also, the roast is lighter and better suited to filter, etc.


----------

